# Anyone tried petcurean puppy food?



## Steve.G (Apr 27, 2011)

I picked up a free sample bag of Petcurean's Now Fresh Puppy food, and my 3 month old female really liked it and she is pretty finicky. Here's a link to their food, Now! Grain Free Puppy Food I will probably try Acana first since she really liked that too. I'm switching from Innova because she doesn't care for that much and she had more loose stools.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Steve...it doesn't look bad.....but honestly, I'd like to see more "meat" in the food at the top of the list of ingredients (especially for the cost $$).
The actual ingredient list is one of the reasons that I did not "try" the food.....
For the money $$....I would like more....
That's one of the reasons I chose Earthborn over the rest..


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Steve.G said:


> I picked up a free sample bag of Petcurean's Now Fresh Puppy food, and my 3 month old female really liked it and she is pretty finicky. Here's a link to their food, Now! Grain Free Puppy Food I will probably try Acana first since she really liked that too. I'm switching from Innova because she doesn't care for that much and she had more loose stools.


Which ever you pick, don't switch unless the dog's life is in danger, which won't happen. Puppies don't deal with change well and it is important that the pup assimilates the food consistently. 

There is a good chance that the loose stools on Innova are due to YOU feeding too much. Also a pup that age won't naturally have hard stools anyway. Her reluctance to eat as you report may be due to the fact that her caloric needs have been more than filled.


----------

